# Cheese Cultures



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've got my goat up to a decent amount (almost 2 pounds per session) and I'm ready to start making some cheese. I've got a couple of books on the topic, plus I've found plenty of simple recipes online. 

My question is, where can I find cheese cultures locally (what kind of store) and if I can't find them locally, what can I use as a substitute? Can I use a portion of the kind of cheese I'd like to make? For instance, for a basic chevre can I use a small portion of existing chevre as a starter?


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

You can't use cheese as a starter, because by the time youhave cheese, the culturing has stopped, I think. (i should look that up...)

Many people make cheese using buttermilk as a starter. There are also cheeses that do not require a culture - but can be made with vinegar or lemon juice.

I buy cultures over the internet - not aware of any retail shops that sell cultures.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ah, buttermilk! Of that I have plenty. Do you know any of the names of buttermilk, vinegar, or lemon juice cheeses? I can look up a recipe if I know the name.

Looks like buying cultures online is going to be my only option for the more exotic stuff. Any recommendations of whom to buy from?


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I really like cheesemaking.com -- it's not cheap, but the quality is good and they offer help via email if you have any cheese making problems.

I think queso blanco is made with vinegar - also riccotta can be made with vinegar.

I'm not sure what all people make with buttermilk, but I think some people may make their chevre that way. If you use buttermilk as a starter, you will also need to add rennet. If you use a prepackaged culture for chevre, it usually has the rennet in it already.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

If you have a home brewing supply place near you there are lots of things that are used by both. There are basics like buttermilk instead of Mesophelic or yogurt instead of thermophelic culture, but IMO such substitutions are not consistent in producing the same results. I like this site
http://www.dairyconnection.com/
the prices are reasonable.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Ernie, I just found this information on Fiasco's web site; hope it's helpful!

http://fiascofarm.com/dairy/cultures.html#meso


----------

